# Eclipseproblem-bei programmausführung



## BMC-Taz (11. Sep 2013)

hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? ich wollte eine einzelne klassendatei aus einem javapaketen austauschen. wie erzwinge ich denn bei eclipse, dass dann auch diese bei der Ausführung genommen wird und nicht die aus der javabibliothek? Kompileren tut das programm diese mit, aber dann wird die originaldatei bei der ausführung benutzt..


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Sep 2013)

Die erste Frage wäre, wieso du deine Klassen genau so benennst? Als Lösung wäre, indem du das Package mit angibst!


----------



## BMC-Taz (11. Sep 2013)

ich wollte den namen so lassen, weil sie auf andere klassen in diesem paket zugreifen soll, die aber unverändert in der originalversion bleiben sollen.. geht dabei nur um eine interne verarbeitung in einer methode, die aber nicht dafür vorgesehen ist überschrieben zu werden. 


ich verstehe nicht, was du samit mienst das package mit anzugeben.. ich habe doch dieses import java.util.concurrent.*;

in das projekt habe ich an die stelle src/java/util/concurrent/ThreadPoolExecutor.java eingefügt und den quellcode verändert. wenn ich nun kompiliere, kompiliert er diese datei mit, aber beim ausführen nutzt er sie nicht. ich weiss nicht, wie ich bei eclipse erzwingen kann dass er diese benutzt.


----------

